# spots on garment after heat press printing



## stephy2279 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hello. I use soft stretch heat transfer paper for white garments and a standard 15 by 15 heat press. I set it for 30 sec at 375 degrees and I use a Teflon sheet. After I press a garment (100% cotton) I tend to see some spots on my garment both on the image transfer and outside the image on the white part of the clothing. It appears as small red, blue, or brown spots. There also is a some yellow scorching each time, but after I wash the garment that goes away so I am not worried about that. Just the spotting. Does anyone have any answers?


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Hard to tell without photos, but if the yellow scorching looks blotchy and random, it could be sweat form your fingers. The salts in your perspiration will turn brown when heated. Washing, or wiping with white vinegar, will usually make it go away.

For the spots, you can help eliminate the usual suspects by always using a lint roller on your garments before pressing. After delinting, prepress the shirt (or whatever), let cool, then run the roller over the garment once more. Use parchment paper, top and bottom as needed, to prevent any spoiling of the shirt from previous pressings. Parchment paper is cheap, so don't try to use it more than once or twice. Get the big rolls at Costco.


----------



## stephy2279 (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks I am going to try some of those techniques. the scorching is the whole garment after pressing. but it does fade when I do the wash after. So not so worried there. Just the spots.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

You might also try a 100% cotton shirt specifically made for decorating, if yours are not. If you're using shirts from Target, WalMart, or other retail place they might have sizing and/or soil retardants added. These can cause a yellowing. While all-cotton fabrics may scorch, at the times and temps you mention it shouldn't be that bad. You might also check the temperature of your heat press (the little strips are the best; get them from heat press resellers) to make sure the temp is more than 375.

Ideally, of course, you want to avoid having to wash or otherwise post-treat your shirts before giving them to your customers.


----------



## stephy2279 (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks again. I really think the spots are the teflon paper. That is the only thing touching the garment. I think the spots on the image were just some lint or something. I am most concerned about the outside of the transfer. I am using a wholesale company that makes baby onesies especially for heat pressing. The material is 100% cotton with an interlock stitch. I think I am definitely going to try the parchment paper. Is there a way to clean the teflon paper? Do I just wipe it? I do see little specs on it. I still am wondering why the spots are blue or red? I can't specifically see these colored spots on the paper. I am not sure how ink would of gotten on the Teflon paper? I'v seen other threads about brown or black marks but haven't seen anyone post about colored marks outside of the transfer? 

Any further thoughts?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

There is really no need to cover the transfer when printing unless the design goes to the edge of the paper and you are getting some ink 'leakage' on the edges. Try it without the Teflon, or parchment paper.


----------

